# goldfish with possible blood blister?



## Ohmyashley93

My fantail bubbly brain gold fish jan is about 4-5 years old and is pretty big, i was looking at her and noticied that she is having a hard time staying at the bottom of the tank, i have dealt with floating problems before. But on further observation i noticied her back fin was red and irritated looking, when she turned, underneath i saw a very large and very red blister/tumor looking thing!! 
WHAT DO I DO!?

She doesnt seem to be in any pain or anything but is definitely having to work to stay in the bottom of the tank.
:sad:


----------



## Obsidian

It could be a fungus that has gotten under her scales and caused a bubble. I am not sure if a parasite can do that, but it would be my other guess. I have no idea how serious this is though as I have never heard of it before (not hard to do, I am a fishie youngun'). Personally I would go with Pimafix as a place to start. It deals with fungus and will not hurt the fish if its not the right med. It's pretty gentle in general. If you have a picture to post that would be great. If you find out what it is please share!!!!


----------



## Guest

I have always heard, and I don't know if this is right, but feeding garlic to your fish will get rid of a parasite. I've never tried it, never had a fish with a parasite.


----------



## Ohmyashley93

thanks guys, i will try and post a picture of it soon but it's a really hard angle to photograph lol. ill have to look up the pimafax and the garlic idea, and if i ever figure out what it is i will be sure to post lots of info on it.
Sigh, i cant believe this is happening to my baby jan!


----------



## Ohmyashley93

so the remaining croppies i had died, i did an almost complete water change, took out all the ornaments and put in some stuff to promote a good slimy coat. We shall see if the tumor thing goes down in size.


----------



## Guest

I would imagine the slime coat stuff is bad. Just a few days ago on this forum I read that it irritates the fish, so it makes more slime to protect itself. But if it is already irritated from w.e is going on with those blisters... it might make it worse. idk.


----------

